# anyone use precision engineered products?



## richirich0417 (Jun 12, 2005)

I was thinking about trying some of thier supps like thier creatine, has anyone tried any of thier supps? Any help would be great! thanks!!

Rich


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 12, 2005)

Ya, thats the "sports supplement" brand that www.vitaminworld.com pushes. Youd be better off buying from www.bulknutrition.com , better prices and selection. As far as whey protein, try Optimum Nutrition's 100% whey, http://www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=63, and as far as creatine, try Creatine Ethyl Ester (CEE), http://www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=1618. I use both of these, and I recommend them highly.


----------



## richirich0417 (Jun 12, 2005)

wow the cee is really cheap! does that cee have the dextrose already mixed in with it?


----------

